# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τρώγονται τα αυγά του ορτυκιού?

## ktistis

Επιτέλους πηρα ορτύκια.Ενα αρσενικό και 3 θυλικά.Παίρνω περίπου 3 αυγά την ημέρα...Αυτό που θελω να ρωτήσω είναι αν τρόγονται από τους ανθρώπους τα αυγά του ορτυκιού φρέσκα?προστοπαρών τα ταίζω των καναρινιών.Μεχρι τώρα ξέρω ότι τα αυγά του ορτυκιού τα κανουν ξιδάτα ποτε δεν είδα κανένα να τα τρώει όπως αυτά της κοτας .πείτε μου τις απόψεις σας

----------


## DimitrisPas13

απόσο έχω ακούσει ναι...αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος...ας μιλήσουν οι έμπειροι master chef gbc......

----------


## ANDREAS_1

να τα βρασεις καλα. αφαιρουμε το τσοφλι κ τα διατηρας σε ασπρο ξυδι. μεζεδακι

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μπορεις και να τα δωσεις στα πουλακια σου κιολας! Ο karakonstantakis οταν ειχε ορτυκια, τα αυγα τα εδινε τα καναρια και στις καρδερινες του  :winky:

----------


## koukoulis

Τα αβγά των ορτυκιών όχι μόνο τρώγονται, αλλά είναι κι εξαιρετικά νόστιμα, χώρια που περιέχουν μεγάλη ποσότητα βιταμίνης Α.
Καλή όρεξη λοιπόν!

----------


## Peri27

στανταρ τρωγονατο γιατι εχω δει να πουλανε σε γνωστη αλυσιδα σε σουπερ μαρκετ.. επισης εχω ακουσει πως ειναι πολυ ωφέλημα για τον οργανισμο! ..

----------


## panaisompatsos

μιά χαρά τρώγονται φίλε , το μονο προβλημα είναι οτι λόγω μεγέθους , θα χρειάστείς περισσότερα εν συγκρίση με τα αυγα της κότας πάντα.
επίσης πολύ ωραία είναι τα αυγά της πάπιας και της χήνας και άν μπορέσεις να βρείς θα με θυμηθείς.
καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Χήνας έχω φάει εγώ από τις χήνες στο χωριό..... είναι πολύ νόστιμα και τεράστια!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γρηγόρη έχεις στην εκτροφή σου το καλύτερο αυγό μακράν με 5 φορές περισσότερο βιταμίνη Α και Β1 από αυτά της κότας καθώς και μειωμένη χοληστερόλη... !!! Βράσε τα όπως βράζεις και της κότας και απόλαυσε τα !!!  

Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ  Ορτύκια*

----------

